# "Bunny" Tarpon Fly Recipe



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

This challenge came from the EastCapeCanoes Forum.  A member could not find a recipe for a fly pattern which is good because one of my favorite things to do now is find a picture of a fly, and then build it. This pattern was shown in the November issue of Saltwater Sportsman in an article about targeting small poons. If anyone has the actuall name of it that would be great.

This was the link that was given to me for a picture of the fly.  It was smaller than the size of my thumb nail, lol.
http://www.zinio.com/pages/saltwatersportsman/Nov-09/416101701/pg-46

Thread: 210 Nylon Flat Waxed
Hook: Gamakatsu SC15 1/0 to #2
Eyes: 6mm Doll eyes and 50lb Mason hard Mono
Body: EP Fiber
Back: Rabbit Zonker Mag Cut
Weed Guard and Anti-Foul guide optional

I ran out of the Gamakatsu hooks so for this one I subed with a Owner Mosquito 1/0.

Before you tie your fly it's good to prepare your eyes in advance. This allows you to cut down on your tying time. To prepair your eye cut out 2-3" sections of 50lb Mason hard mono. Cut the tab off the back of the doll eye. Mix 1 or 5 min epoxy. Dip the ends of the Mason in the mixed epoxy and attach it to the doll eye. Let it set.

Step 1: Attach your thread about half way between the bend in the hook and the eye. Run the thread to the bend in the hook.









Step 2: Attach your doll eyes by tying the Mason mono on the sides of the hooks using about 4 turns of the thread. This allows you to straiten the eyes to the proper angle. After they are strait tie them in. Make several turns behind the eyes to help flair them out to the sides. If you would like to attach an Anti-Foul guard attach it on top of the hook shank now.









Step 3: Move your thread forward to the middle of the hook. Apply some fly tying cement to secure what you have tied so far. Using EP or similar fiber start tying your body. Figure 8 sections using 2 turns on each side of the fiber, and two turns in front. Each section of fiber should be about twice the size of the hook shank. Continue this pattern forward untill you have enough room to tie in your Rabbit Zonker strip.









Step 4: Trim the Fibers to about 3/4" on each side. Attach the Zonker Strip to the front of the hook by using 2 loose turns. Leave a little bit of the fur in front of your thread. Adjust the Zonker strip to where it is strait on the back of the fly, and the front end of the strip is not covering the eye of the hook. Make a couple more turns to secure the Zonker Strip. Whip finish the fly between the Zonker strip and hook shank.









Step 5: Fold the Zonker strip foward so you have access to the hook shank. Using Zap-A-Gap or similar contact adhesive place a couple small drops on where you tied in your eyes. Be carefull to avoid getting it in your Body Fibers! Pull the Zonker Strip tight on the back of the fly. Press hard for 30 seconds.









Step 6: Cut off excess Zonker Strip. And tie a couple more in different colors!









-Richard


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Published on flaflyfish.com!


----------

